# I'd bet Eason is gonna follow Richt....



## Arrow3 (Dec 3, 2015)

What will Kirby do for a qb? Lord knows we can't have the same train wreck that we had this year. I don't follow recruitment that much. Is there any other options coming imn with the new class?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2015)

I don't understand all the Eason hype.


Uga and Smart should have no problem finding a decent qb should Eason go to UM.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I don't understand all the Eason hype.
> 
> 
> Uga and Smart should have no problem finding a decent qb should Eason go to UM.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 3, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I don't understand all the Eason hype.
> 
> Uga and Smart should have no problem finding a decent qb should Eason go to UM.



I'm with you S&S. Eason may be good but he is not the only good QB out there. If he follows Richt then kudos to him and I wish him well but people are making it seem like it's Eason or bust???


----------



## nickel back (Dec 3, 2015)

*Is There a Chance That Eason Could go to Miami With Richt?*

http://www.fieldstforum.com/2015/12...ance-that-eason-could-go-to-miami-with-richt/


----------



## nickel back (Dec 3, 2015)

*Report: 5-star UGA commit Jacob Eason will consider playing for Mark Richt in Miami*

https://www.dawgnation.com/football...will-consider-playing-for-mark-richt-in-miami




its a guessing game.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 3, 2015)

I wouldn't rule out Eason going to the U. They have a pretty close relationship.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm hoping first thing Kirby does after beating Florida on Saturday is call Eason and/or go see him.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2015)

Richt will not approach him, because that is the type guy Richt is.  I'll bet Eason approaches Richt and I would not be shocked if Eason is in Miami next year.


----------



## poohbear (Dec 3, 2015)

CamoDawg85 said:


> I'm with you S&S. Eason may be good but he is not the only good QB out there. If he follows Richt then kudos to him and I wish him well but people are making it seem like it's Eason or bust???



Ill agree with this he aint only fish in the sea.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 3, 2015)

poohbear said:


> Ill agree with this he aint only fish in the sea.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2015)

If the new OC is smart and Goes with a spread offense with a run option QB than they won't want Eason. That's where most college programs are at. I understand he is a pro style pocket passer. I think richt proved that type of O won't get you to far.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 3, 2015)

One thing that might be appealing to Eason is Richt says he wants to be more hands on with the QBs. (I mean that in a clean way  )


----------



## DSGB (Dec 3, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Richt will not approach him, because that is the type guy Richt is.  I'll bet Eason approaches Richt and I would not be shocked if Eason is in Miami next year.



My thoughts, as well. However, I also thought Richt would take a year off from coaching. I think it depends on who our new OC is. If he does go to Miami, he'll be sitting behind Brad Kaaya. They also have Jack Allison committed, although he is not rated as high as Eason, still the #5 pro-style QB. Plus, Eason has built relationships with a lot of the other guys who are committed to UGA.


----------



## Horns (Dec 3, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> If the new OC is smart and Goes with a spread offense with a run option QB than they won't want Eason. That's where most college programs are at. I understand he is a pro style pocket passer. I think richt proved that type of O won't get you to far.



Except to the NFL as the #1 pick.


----------



## Huntinfool (Dec 3, 2015)

poohbear said:


> Ill agree with this he aint only fish in the sea.



He's not.  But, given the choice between dating the prom queen and dating the 5th runner up....who do you want?

That's the point.  It's not often you get the #1/#2 rated QB in the country to come play at your school.  He could end up being terrible in college.  But his potential is through the roof.  I'm not terribly worried about it.  His coach says he's more than likely going to stay committed.  But, if he doesn't, that's just a consequence of letting the guy he committed to go.  

My bigger worry is that, if he doesn't come....our next best option is apparently....our punter.


----------



## jasper181 (Dec 3, 2015)

There is a huge difference between playing in the SEC and ACC for a team that hasn't won 10 games in 13 years. We dont even know who the OC is and what kind of O he will run so Eason may not fit anyway.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 3, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> If the new OC is smart and Goes with a spread offense with a run option QB than they won't want Eason. That's where most college programs are at. I understand he is a pro style pocket passer. I think richt proved that type of O won't get you to far.



That type of Offense wasn't Richt's undoing.  Prior to this year, his offenses put up 30 points regularly.

As more and more teams go to the spread option, the teams like Bama, FSU, and others who maintain a pro style offense will be the ones that are the hardest to prepare for.  Teams like Oregon can simulate other spread teams in practice.  You know what can't be simulated?   Giant OLinemen with good downhill rb's, accurate qb's and wr's who actually run routes.

Plus, 4 of the last 6 Champions?  Pro style offenses with a nasty D.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 3, 2015)

Eason has a big pro style arm but also has the wheels to actually move away or run away from a sack and get plus yards. Looks to me like he can make all the throws, too.  Plus with his height and skills he won't have every 4th pass batted down like our qb we have. Hope we sign him. Think we also have a 3 star duel threat signed for next year,too.  
Bailey Hockman(sp) from McEachern is a fine pro style lefty, ala David Green but a better runner. He is a rising senior and committed to the G.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 3, 2015)

Huntinfool said:


> He's not.  But, given the choice between dating the prom queen and dating the 5th runner up....who do you want?
> 
> That's the point.  It's not often you get the #1/#2 rated QB in the country to come play at your school.  He could end up being terrible in college.  But his potential is through the roof.  I'm not terribly worried about it.  His coach says he's more than likely going to stay committed.  But, if he doesn't, that's just a consequence of letting the guy he committed to go.
> 
> My bigger worry is that, if he doesn't come....our next best option is apparently....our punter.




Well...when you get to this level, 5th runner up is just as hawt and it is all a matter of perspective as to who should be queen.

I think the biggest issue with our offense this year was we had an OC that was used to NFL talent at every position.  He had no ability to adapt and make due with what we had.  No doubt Lambert/Ramsey/Bauta weren't the best, but an OC getting paid millions should be able to overcome that.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2015)

CamoDawg85 said:


> I'm with you S&S. Eason may be good but he is not the only good QB out there. If he follows Richt then kudos to him and I wish him well but people are making it seem like it's Eason or bust???



It's a little late in the process for a Ctrl>Alt>Delete don't you think? Without Eason we have Ramsey and Bauta. Do I need to go further?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> It's a little late in the process for a Ctrl>Alt>Delete don't you think? Without Eason we have Ramsey and Bauta. Do I need to go further?




Wrong again as usual Elfiii.  Lambert has another year.  Isn't that good news


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2015)

FootLongDawg said:


> Wrong again as usual Elfiii.  Lambert has another year.  Isn't that good news



Smart isn't that dumb.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 3, 2015)

Lambert could develop


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 3, 2015)

Don't care who the QB is but he's gotta be able to run.
Pro style is good for the pro's but I,m watching college teams win with a running QB or one that has foot speed to get away.
Lambert is a statue and when they come, play's over in 1/2 second even if he's not sacked. He's focused on who's going to hit him and how hard.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 3, 2015)

Remember last year when all the Woody's experts said " it does not matter what kind of OC Schotty is..all Ramsey will have to do is turn around and hand it to Chubb...at least until Eason gets here."


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Lambert could develop



Develop what?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 3, 2015)

Twiggbuster said:


> Lambert is a statue and when they come, play's over in 1/2 second even if he's not sacked. He's focused on who's going to hit him and how hard.



That's not because Lambert is a pocket passer.  It's because he isn't a good pocket passer.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> It's a little late in the process for a Ctrl>Alt>Delete don't you think? Without Eason we have Ramsey and Bauta. Do I need to go further?



I really don't think Bauta is all that bad.  He got waxed when he did start...but most of the int's were tipped balls that didn't hit the ground.  Also, it appeared to me that that game was called in such a way that he was put in to fail.  

I think with a little more experience, he could be a good qb if needed.  More option style...play action...spread offense would work in his favor.


----------



## mikep (Dec 3, 2015)

I don't think eason will cone down here unless he wants to sit backup to Kayaa for a year or two.  Should I be happy about this Mark Richt hire?  I know a lot of people down here are.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 3, 2015)

mikep said:


> I don't think eason will cone down here unless he wants to sit backup to Kayaa for a year or two.  Should I be happy about this Mark Richt hire?  I know a lot of people down here are.



I would expect overall discipline problems on and off the field.  You will get boat raced 1 game a year and lose to somebody you shouldn't.  Don't expect to have a great record against ranked teams.  The offensive plan with start with a screen pass that will be 0-short gain and the play calling will be predictable.

The two unknowns:

1.  Will he hire a special teams coach?
2.  Will the officiating fraternity still hold the endzone 
      Gatorstomp against Richt now that he's at Miami?


----------



## mikep (Dec 3, 2015)

That pretty much just described Al Golden lol.

I'm hoping a fresh start in a weaker conference will help.  Only time will tell I guess.

Then again, the defense down here has been the major problem.  If he can put in the right defensive coordinator and fix that, the wins will come.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 3, 2015)

mikep said:


> That pretty much just described Al Golden lol.
> 
> I'm hoping a fresh start in a weaker conference will help.  Only time will tell I guess.
> 
> Then again, the defense down here has been the major problem.  If he can put in the right defensive coordinator and fix that, the wins will come.



I like Richt as a person and he wil be good for you're program.  What will be maddening will be his philosophy of the method/scheme is more important than winning.  He is hard headed to a fault and it stems from his belief system....which is not a bad thing as it pertains to life, really.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 3, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> I really don't think Bauta is all that bad.  He got waxed when he did start...but most of the int's were tipped balls that didn't hit the ground.  Also, it appeared to me that that game was called in such a way that he was put in to fail.
> 
> I think with a little more experience, he could be a good qb if needed.  More option style...play action...spread offense would work in his favor.



This^^^^


----------



## alphachief (Dec 3, 2015)

Eason will end up in Florida...either the U or the UF.


----------



## Huntinfool (Dec 3, 2015)

DSGB said:


> If he does go to Miami, he'll be sitting behind Brad Kaaya. They also have Jack Allison committed, although he is not rated as high as Eason, still the #5 pro-style QB. Plus, Eason has built relationships with a lot of the other guys who are committed to UGA.



This is why I'm not worried about the U.  Allison is almost as highly touted as Eason and both had offers from Saban.  Same height, basically same weight.  Both great arms.

Eason and his family would be crazy to commit to the U when there is an upper classman (who threw for over 3000 yards...twice and has a great TD/INT ratio) to sit behind and another very highly talented freshman he's got to beat before he can even think about playing.  

He may not stay with UGA.  But it's very likely he's going to Miami.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> I really don't think Bauta is all that bad.  He got waxed when he did start...but most of the int's were tipped balls that didn't hit the ground.  Also, it appeared to me that that game was called in such a way that he was put in to fail.
> 
> I think with a little more experience, he could be a good qb if needed.  More option style...play action...spread offense would work in his favor.



Putting him in for a couple of plays in a couple of games was a bad idea, I'll grant you that. He will be a Senior next year. Rather than suffer through a season of OJT for a senior I'd just as soon suffer through a season of OJT for a frosh who will be able to deliver his sophomore year. When it's time to cut your losses it's time to cut your losses.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 3, 2015)

Looks like now he is gonna flip flop to Florida.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2015)

Arrow3 said:


> Looks like now he is gonna flip flop to Florida.



Or UM, or not.

http://www.11alive.com/story/sports...inks-he-may-follow-mark-richt-miami/76732300/


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 3, 2015)

I was hearing UF rumors today as well. Who knows what a 18 year old kid will do?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> I was hearing UF rumors today as well. Who knows what a 18 year old kid will do?



Eason is all about "Pro style offense".


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 3, 2015)

UM fans- get ready to see all your timeouts burned halfway through each half.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2015)

Huntinfool said:


> He's not.  But, given the choice between dating the prom queen and dating the 5th runner up....who do you want?



Give me the 5th runner up. She knows she ain't the hottest thing around and chances are she knows how to cook. 

That also gives me a reason to drink more beer. 



Folks need to realize there are #1 and #2 ranked QB's every year. That doesn't mean squat.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2015)

post of the year.


----------



## tcward (Dec 3, 2015)

browning7wsm said:


> lambert could develop



omg!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> It's a little late in the process for a Ctrl>Alt>Delete don't you think? Without Eason we have Ramsey and Bauta. Do I need to go further?





elfiii said:


> Putting him in for a couple of plays in a couple of games was a bad idea, I'll grant you that. He will be a Senior next year. Rather than suffer through a season of OJT for a senior I'd just as soon suffer through a season of OJT for a frosh who will be able to deliver his sophomore year. When it's time to cut your losses it's time to cut your losses.



Agree with both quotes, thus the reason for my earlier observation about why are people thinking it's Eason or bust? If we don't get Eason then we don't get Eason. Go find another good QB and let the development process begin with OJT. If he's not a "5 star" then no biggie. Find a 3 or 4 star that fits whatever our new offensive scheme will be and start the "coaching up" process.


----------



## chadair (Dec 3, 2015)

Twiggbuster said:


> UM fans- get ready to see all your timeouts burned halfway through each half.



on the defensive side of the ball or special teams!!
the man seemed to never value his timeouts


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 3, 2015)

Wasn't David Greene a 3 star QB?


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2015)

Easons......its a waiting game.

https://www.dawgnation.com/football...lorida-trip-is-a-search-for-a-safe-number-two


----------



## Huntinfool (Dec 4, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Give me the 5th runner up. She knows she ain't the hottest thing around and chances are she knows how to cook.
> 
> That also gives me a reason to drink more beer.
> 
> ...



It doesn't mean squat other than that the folks who pay attention way more than they should feel #1 has the best shot at being great.

Given the choice between a prom queen and #5 who can cook...I'll take the prom queen every time because odds are she can do....."other things" better.  I only need her to be hot for 4 years, then I can trade her in for a new model.  Who cares if she makes a mean lasagna?

He may turn out to be a total flop.  But so could #5.  Until they prove themselves it's all about playing the odds.  There is a reason he got offers from UGA, Fla, FSU, NE, Michigan, Notre Dame and five or six others.

He might not can cook....But he's awfully "hawt" according to Saban, Jimbo, Richt and a bunch of others who know how to evaluate QB talent pretty well.

The more I'm seeing, the safer I feel that he's still solidly at UGA.  Either way, there is more than enough talent to fill the gap eventually.  My concern is more about the short term gap that he'll leave.  I'd prefer not to put my punter in at QB and Bauta....well, I'd just prefer Jacob come on and let's see what he can do.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2015)

No way I'd let my kid from Apple Basket , Washington go to Miami.

May as well send him to Compton.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2015)

Throwback said:


> No way I'd let my kid from Apple Basket , Washington go to Miami.
> 
> May as well send him to Compton.





You are going to get TJ fired up now...


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2015)

DSGB said:


> My thoughts, as well. However, I also thought Richt would take a year off from coaching. I think it depends on who our new OC is. If he does go to Miami, he'll be sitting behind Brad Kaaya. They also have Jack Allison committed, although he is not rated as high as Eason, still the #5 pro-style QB. Plus, Eason has built relationships with a lot of the other guys who are committed to UGA.



Richt is inheriting two good QB's at Miami, but I suspect if Eason said he wanted to come, Richt would welcome him with open arms.

My sources told me all along that Richt said he didn't know how not to coach, but thought he might take an OC position instead of head coach.  Miami, his alma mater, put the full course press on him.  Katherine wanted him to take a year off.  It wasn't like they couldn't afford it.  However, Miami was a now or probably never proposition, their players started hitting him up on twitter to come and it pulled at his heart string to back leading young men.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Lambert could develop



Lambert is as good as he will ever get right now.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2015)

If this forum used printed paper to publish all these rumors and opinions about where this kid will land, there would be no forest left in the Southeastern US.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> If this forum used printed paper to publish all these rumors and opinions about where this kid will land, there would be no forest left in the Southeastern US.



Are you suggesting I should fertilize my pine trees so they will grow faster? I'm still 5 years out from first thin.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 4, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Lambert is as good as he will ever get right now.



I think he peaked on 9/19/15.

The OC hire will determine if Eason stays or goes.


----------



## Huntinfool (Dec 4, 2015)

DSGB said:


> I think he peaked on 9/19/15.
> 
> The OC hire will determine if Eason stays or goes.



Too bad he ran Park off at his peak huh?  At least he had some potential...maybe.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 4, 2015)

Huntinfool said:


> Too bad he ran Park off at his peak huh?  At least he had some potential...maybe.


----------



## mikep (Dec 4, 2015)

Throwback said:


> No way I'd let my kid from Apple Basket , Washington go to Miami.
> 
> May as well send him to Compton.



It's funny how people say this, then try and take all the Miami kids to "their" school.   Granted, a lot of miami is a crap hole, but Coral Gables is a different story.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 4, 2015)

CMR will keep him on the straight and narrow. Lol.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2015)

mikep said:


> It's funny how people say this, then try and take all the Miami kids to "their" school.   Granted, MOST if not ALLof miami is a crap hole, but Coral Gables is a different story.



Fixed it for ya...


----------



## bullgator (Dec 4, 2015)

mikep said:


> It's funny how people say this, then try and take all the Miami kids to "their" school.   Granted, a lot of miami is a crap hole, but Coral Gables is a different story.



Not by much. I can almost promise you that Richt won't be living in Dade county. My guess is his new mailing address will be Davie, Fl.


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Dec 4, 2015)

mikep said:


> It's funny how people say this, then try and take all the Miami kids to "their" school.   Granted, a lot of miami is a crap hole, but Coral Gables is a different story.



If you get 2-3 streets over from downtown CG, the houses have bars on the windows.  That's never a good sign.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 4, 2015)

Struttin'-n-Drummin' said:


> If you get 2-3 streets over from downtown CG, the houses have bars on the windows.  That's never a good sign.



But are there tennis shoes hanging from the power lines?


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 4, 2015)

So when CMR rushed out to meet with Eason after the Auburn game , do you think he had a good idea that he would not be back at UGA. He already had contact with the U in Oct. about the HC possibility there. Sure makes one wonder what was already going on.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2015)

mikep said:


> It's funny how people say this, then try and take all the Miami kids to "their" school.   Granted, a lot of miami is a crap hole, but Coral Gables is a different story.



Everything below Gainesville is a crap hole


----------



## alphachief (Dec 5, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Everything below Gainesville is a crap hole



You probably still think the world is flat.  Typical backwoods cousin marrying ignorance.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 5, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Gainesville is a crap hole



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 5, 2015)

alphachief said:


> You probably still think the world is flat.  Typical backwoods cousin marrying ignorance.




LOL. anything below Gainesville is New York-the hot southern version.  

Florgia and Florabama for the win!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 5, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Fixed it for ya.



I consider it more of a "demilitarized zone"


----------



## bullgator (Dec 5, 2015)

I don't know how this affects Easons decision but Filleppe Franks has stated he's staying with his UF decision. I was worried we would lose both of them.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 5, 2015)

Throwback said:


> LOL. anything below Gainesville is New York-the hot southern version.
> 
> Florgia and Florabama for the win!




Alot of green you've obviously never been through.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 5, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Alot of green you've obviously never been through.



Nope.  Wife grew up in Altamonte springs/Orlando. Spent more than my share there


----------



## alphachief (Dec 5, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Nope.  Wife grew up in Altamonte springs/Orlando. Spent more than my share there



I grew up in Orlando.  Not like it use to be...but beats the heck out of Atlanta.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2015)

alphachief said:


> I grew up in Orlando.  Not like it use to be...but beats the heck out of Atlanta.



Not even close. Orlando sux.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 5, 2015)

Florida has more Yankees, but I swear Georgia has more Mexicans than Mexico!


----------



## alphachief (Dec 5, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Not even close. Orlando sux.



U sux...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2015)

bullgator said:


> Florida has more Yankees, but I swear Georgia has more Mexicans than Mexico!



I will not argue with that.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 5, 2015)

bullgator said:


> Florida has more Yankees, but I swear Georgia has more Mexicans than Mexico!



You need to go to Tampa, You would change your mind.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 5, 2015)

nickel back said:


> You need to go to Tampa, You would change your mind.



I'm in Tampa all the time. Your confusing Puerto Ricans with Mexicans.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 5, 2015)

bullgator said:


> I'm in Tampa all the time. Your confusing Puerto Ricans with Mexicans.



You think


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 5, 2015)

just watching the sec championship game - eason will be a gator and will start next year. no way hes gonna sit behind kaaya in miami for 2 years.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 5, 2015)

WGSNewnan said:


> just watching the sec championship game - eason will be a gator and will start next year. no way hes gonna sit behind kaaya in miami for 2 years.



I like the way you think


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2015)

WGSNewnan said:


> just watching the sec championship game - eason will be a gator and will start next year. no way hes gonna sit behind kaaya in miami for 2 years.





bullgator said:


> I like the way you think



He's going to UGA.........


----------



## bullgator (Dec 5, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> He's going to UGA.........



Probably


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 5, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> He's going to UGA.........



Set 'em straight brown! Eason is still 100% Dawg


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2015)

If he wants to be a Gator we would rather lose than have him.


----------



## Scott G (Dec 5, 2015)

WGSNewnan said:


> just watching the sec championship game - eason will be a gator and will start next year. no way hes gonna sit behind kaaya in miami for 2 years.



You say that like he won't start at GA.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 6, 2015)

Scott G said:


> You say that like he won't start at GA.


lets take a look at it -

GA - New coach, No OC yet, 50/50 on Chubb returning.
vs.
FL- SE East Champion, SEC champion runner up. Probable starter. 

And 3 weeks to decide. sometimes decisions are made based on the information at hand. Not on "what ifs" or speculation.

were it my kid and he had any ideas of playing in the nfl - he'd be heading to florida.

IMHO - both  schools are even based on the intangibles. I believe its gonna boil down to the unknowns and Florida is way ahead in that arena.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 6, 2015)

Anyone else seen the video of Eason making out with the UF skank in a bar while on his visit to Gville?


----------



## Horns (Dec 6, 2015)

I saw the video


----------



## jcountry (Dec 6, 2015)

Jody Hawk said:


> I wouldn't rule out Eason going to the U. They have a pretty close relationship.



That would be funny.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 6, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Anyone else seen the video of Eason making out with the UF skank in a bar while on his visit to Gville?





Horns said:


> I saw the video



Y'all joking, right? Ha ha, right? Y'all just clowning?


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 6, 2015)

this one? is that really eason and is he actually wearing a gator shirt?

https://vid.me/7e0o


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 6, 2015)

WGSNewnan said:


> this one? is that really eason and is he actually wearing a gator shirt?
> 
> https://vid.me/7e0o



That's him. I see he's already running the hurry-up offense.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 6, 2015)

cant blame him for that. he better get all he can while he can.
if I only I could go back. the fun I would have.
I just  cant believe the shirt. No true Dawg would be caught in a gator shirt.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 6, 2015)

WGSNewnan said:


> cant blame him for that. he better get all he can while he can.
> if I only I could go back. the fun I would have.
> I just  cant believe the shirt. No true Dawg would be caught in a gator shirt.



He's slipping away.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 6, 2015)

He ain't gonna make it wherever he goes lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2015)

WGSNewnan said:


> lets take a look at it -
> 
> GA - New coach, No OC yet, 50/50 on Chubb returning.
> vs.
> ...



and mcelwain is a better coach.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 6, 2015)

Kirby is flying out tomorrow to see Eason


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2015)

Arrow3 said:


> Kirby is flying out tomorrow to see Eason



Yep nothing to see here he's all Dawg


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 6, 2015)

WGSNewnan said:


> cant blame him for that. he better get all he can while he can.
> if I only I could go back. the fun I would have.
> I just  cant believe the shirt. No true Dawg would be caught in a gator shirt.



Uncle Rico?  Is that you?


----------



## benellisbe (Dec 7, 2015)

bullgator said:


> I'm in Tampa all the time. Your confusing Puerto Ricans with Mexicans.



Go to Doral or Miami.... I swear I have to brush up on my spanish in order to go there for work.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 7, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> Uncle Rico?  Is that you?



How much you wanna bet that I can throw a football over them mountains!?!


----------



## Scott G (Dec 7, 2015)

benellisbe said:


> Go to Doral or Miami.... I swear I have to brush up on my spanish in order to go there for work.



You do realize speaking Spanish =/= Mexican right?


----------



## chadair (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Yep nothing to see here he's all Dawg


I like his QB coach http://www.thescore.com/ncaaf/news/904621?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

chadair said:


> I like his QB coach http://www.thescore.com/ncaaf/news/904621?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



Don't worry Smart spent all evening with him today and he'll be in Athens this weekend for the gala......


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Don't worry Smart spent all evening with him today and he'll be in Athens this weekend for the gala......



Oh and after Dec 14th UGa is the only school that can have contact with him. Nothing to see here.....


----------



## chadair (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Don't worry Smart spent all evening with him today and he'll be in Athens this weekend for the gala......



Gala?? they have a Princess Ball?


----------



## chadair (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Oh and after Dec 14th UGa is the only school that can have contact with him. Nothing to see here.....



yep. but Coach Mac and call his personal QB coach


----------



## chadair (Dec 7, 2015)

oh another ....
http://florida.247sports.com/Bolt/J...l-decide-between-Florida-and-Georgia-41838076


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

chadair said:


> oh another ....
> http://florida.247sports.com/Bolt/J...l-decide-between-Florida-and-Georgia-41838076



Daddy and Momma have already been looking at houses in Watkinsville...... Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## chadair (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Daddy and Momma have already been looking at houses in Watkinsville...... Don't get your hopes up.


I keep hearin they have already bought a house. now yer sayin they r just lookin?? 

as long as we don't lose Franks over this, I'm good with either one


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

chadair said:


> I keep hearin they have already bought a house. now yer sayin they r just lookin??
> 
> as long as we don't lose Franks over this, I'm good with either one



Not sure they may have bought one. It would hurt in a bad way for us to lose him though. His parents fell in love with the area and he and Ben Cleavend are real tight. His parents went up to Toccoa, and Clayton with the Woener's and fell in love with North Ga. Strong ties,, if he signs anywhere else I'll be shocked. I think they'll real him in but I don't blame him for having a good time down there. Honestly if he were to decommit and go anywhere else I would think the U with richt but you can't ever tell.


----------



## Water Swat (Dec 7, 2015)

A lot of people fail to realize that many of these kids don't have deep rooted allegiances and ties with the schools that they commit to. From a fan's perspective we say things and hear things like, "if he's not 100% dawg, than we don't want him." Lots of these kids aren't 100% dawg, or gator or tiger or whatever until they get there. They are courted by big time coaches and big time programs and sold their product. I would say few know the history of the programs and its all about the now, and who gives them the prettiest picture of the future. He's a kid, he's probably decided, but likes the attention (like most 19 year olds would).


----------



## hwy22 (Dec 8, 2015)

Brandon 
If Eason does follow him to the U. Oh well he was not 100% dedicated to UGA. There is other QB's that would love to come here. I think he will stick to UGA because of Ben Cleveland. They have became good friends and he knows Ben will have his back.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 8, 2015)

chadair said:


> Gala?? they have a Princess Ball?



Yep, what time you showing up in your glass slippers?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2015)

chadair said:


> Gala?? they have a Princess Ball?



Gold Ranger believes there is after the Smart hire.    (see his avi)


----------



## chadair (Dec 8, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Yep, what time you showing up in your glass slippers?



u fantasizing about me AGAIN??


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 8, 2015)

Yall still confident hes goin even after the spread offense cord hire?


----------



## HighCotton (Dec 8, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> If the new OC is smart and Goes with a spread offense with a run option QB than they won't want Eason. That's where most college programs are at. I understand he is a pro style pocket passer. I think richt proved that type of O won't get you to far.



^^^^^ This.

I like what Kirby Smart said.  His offensive philosophy is "get the best talent available then get them the ball".  In other words, you build your offense around what your talent can do best.  CMR never understood that.  You need look no further than the Faton Bauta experiment in the Florida game to realize this.

Teams have won the SEC and NC with a lot less QB talent than Jacob Eason has.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 8, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Not sure they may have bought one. It would hurt in a bad way for us to lose him though. His parents fell in love with the area and he and Ben Cleavend are real tight. His parents went up to Toccoa, and Clayton with the Woener's and fell in love with North Ga. Strong ties,, if he signs anywhere else I'll be shocked. I think they'll real him in but I don't blame him for having a good time down there. Honestly if he were to decommit and go anywhere else I would think the U with richt but you can't ever tell.



I wonder what it was about Clayton that they fell in love with?  My parents almost moved up there.  I know what it was they fell in love with.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 8, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yall still confident hes goin even after the spread offense cord hire?



I wish you you run out of hooks or bait


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2015)

nickel back said:


> I wish you you run out of hooks or bait



Why? He ain't caught a fish yet with what he's trolling.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 8, 2015)

highcotton said:


> ^^^^^ this.
> 
> I like what kirby smart said.  His offensive philosophy is "get the best talent available then get them the ball".  In other words, you build your offense around what your talent can do best.  Cmr never understood that.  You need look no further than the faton bauta experiment in the florida game to realize this.
> 
> Teams have won the sec and nc with a lot less qb talent than jacob eason has.



this^^^


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 8, 2015)

nickel back said:


> I wish you you run out of hooks or bait



See this is where yall get me wrong most of the time I just wanna legit talk sports. Reason I asked was 10rc has next years #1 pro style qb verbal to them right now but he also runs a 4.4-4.5 so he will fit into the read option offense. I didnt know if eason could fit into a spread system but yall do thats why I asked.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2015)

HighCotton said:


> ^^^^^ This.
> 
> I like what Kirby Smart said.  His offensive philosophy is "get the best talent available then get them the ball".  In other words, you build your offense around what your talent can do best.  CMR never understood that.  You need look no further than the Faton Bauta experiment in the Florida game to realize this.
> 
> Teams have won the SEC and NC with a lot less QB talent than Jacob Eason has.





nickel back said:


> this^^^



I got just one word for you - "Buck Belue".


----------



## nickel back (Dec 8, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yall still confident hes goin even after the spread offense cord hire?



what spread cord hire

you know something we don't



toyota4x4h said:


> See this is where yall get me wrong most of the time I just wanna legit talk sports. Reason I asked was 10rc has next years #1 pro style qb verbal to them right now but he also runs a 4.4-4.5 so he will fit into the read option offense. I didnt know if eason could fit into a spread system but yall do thats why I asked.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 8, 2015)

nickel back said:


> what spread cord hire
> 
> you know something we don't



I just don't see Smart hiring a spread OC.  Most defensive minded coaches want an offense that gives their defense a chance to catch their breath.  I fully expect Smart to hire a pro style OC to compliment his defense.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 8, 2015)

nickel back said:


> what spread cord hire
> 
> you know something we don't



You commented in the same thread about the new oc hire..or supposed new hire did you not?


----------



## DSGB (Dec 8, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> You commented in the same thread about the new oc hire..or supposed new hire did you not?



Did you _read_ his comment?



bulldawgborn said:


> Anybody heard anything to support this?
> 
> http://m.campussports.net/report-kentucky-oc-going-to-uga-qb-patrick-towles-to-follow/





nickel back said:


> nope none at all





It was bogus info. Kirby has not hired anyone and no credible source has mentioned him talking with the Kentucky OC.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 8, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> You commented in the same thread about the new oc hire..or supposed new hire did you not?



...


----------



## nickel back (Dec 8, 2015)

DSGB said:


> Did you _read_ his comment?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What he said


----------



## Scott G (Dec 8, 2015)

DSGB said:


> Did you _read_ his comment?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only talks I've seen mentioned are an attempt to speak to Enos from Arkansas, but he has an SEC no compete clause. 

http://coachingsearch.com/article?a...rt-our-assistants-have-SEC-noncompete-clauses


----------

